
Malcom McLaren, Former Sex Pistols Manager, Dies - jamesbritt
http://www.billboard.com/news/malcom-mclaren-former-sex-pistols-manager-1004081674.story?tag=hpfeed
======
jamesbritt
Aside from whether you liked the Sex Pistols or not, or even McLaren's own
music, he was an interesting case study in promotion and marketing.

I have a hard time believing the Pistols would have made the splash they did
were it not for McLaren recognizing what matters most in a front man, dressing
them up, and instigating trouble to keep them in the news.

